# Red Cherry Lashes



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 12, 2008)

Red Cherry Lashes are my Fav


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 12, 2008)

I love Red Cherry so much!  Have fun with your lashes!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 12, 2008)

the dollar store by my house sells them... I'm scared to use the ones I have until they re-stock, LOL


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 12, 2008)

those look like mac's #2s, 5s, and 6s!

i've never seen any store sell these.  where did you get them?


----------



## widdershins (Sep 12, 2008)

Your post made me order 4 pairs of Red Cherries off of ebay


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_those look like mac's #2s, 5s, and 6s!

i've never seen any store sell these.  where did you get them?_

 
   You can buy them in lots on ebay. eBay Store - Vast Exchange: Beauty Products: RED CHERRY, eyelashes


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 13, 2008)

oh wow, those are definitely some lashes.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 14, 2008)

wow those are hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 16, 2008)

Whoa what i forgot i posted this u can get them on Ebay this is me running to ebay -----------------------------------------------> lol I buy them at my local beauty supply 2.99 when i get my weaves but now I can order in bulk what you guys are amazing


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ooohhh FUN! I have never seen those sold anywhere! I will have to start looking harder -- they are HOTT!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic21* 

 
_Ooohhh FUN! I have never seen those sold anywhere! I will have to start looking harder -- they are HOTT!_

 
 LOL. Try looking in independently owned beuaty supply stores- i.e. Not Sally's or Trade Secret...   You wanna look typically stores catering to Black womens' hair. 
I actually get mine at the dollar store down the street from me, but  they appeared and I noticed them totally on a humbug... they rarely stay stocked there. I have 6 pairs I'm scared to use because I dunno if I'll be able to get those  specific sets again, LOL. Or, just use the link I posted above.


----------



## diva32472 (Sep 17, 2008)

do you like these lashes


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 29, 2008)

I love them they are the best you do have to wiggle them around a little so they're less stiff and you might have to trim them but they are my favorite.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlaqueBarbie* 

 
_I love them they are the best you do have to wiggle them around a little so they're less stiff and you might have to trim them but they are my favorite._

 

i just bought it too!!! i noticed that, it's not stiff also! can't wait to put them on!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 5, 2008)

ive never seen these before! but they look like my kind of lashes! i may have to get some on ebay noww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theyre gorgeous enjoyyy
x


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Oct 6, 2008)

I love red cherry lashes so much! My favorite are the 47's...and for $1.99 you can get a ton!

Yours are gorgeous.


----------



## Preciouspink (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay! I got some #42's today! I got them in a little mom and pop store but i also seen the the store Bliss in malls have them too!


----------



## matsubie (Nov 10, 2008)

yea, they sell them at my local beauty supply store

i pay 2 bucks for each.
i even found falsies that are made specifically for lower lashes. (curved the opposite way)
seriously awesome


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 10, 2008)

those look soo hot i have been looking for red cherry lashes but i can't find them anywhere ... does anyone know where to find them in ny


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 10, 2008)

those look soo hot i have been looking for red cherry lashes but i can't find them anywhere ... does anyone know where to find them in ny


----------



## missmaples (Nov 10, 2008)

Love love love red cherry!!! Found them in this run down beauty store by my house that I never went to before and I ended up buying 2 of every style!!! They are awesome, and last pretty long( re-used)And great for trying out new styles without breaking the bank!!!


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 10, 2008)

oh very nice haul! where did you get them and for how much? I live in the bay area too but I got mines for $1 in los angeles on a vacay... haha, I don't where to find them here, help please


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 10, 2008)

i've never tried to use them, but they look soooo pretty that i want to try 
Enjoy them honey!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 14, 2008)

*****


----------



## tynie626 (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_those look soo hot i have been looking for red cherry lashes but i can't find them anywhere ... does anyone know where to find them in ny_

 

if you are in nyc, go to a store called Beauty35 on 8th avenue and 35th street, right on the corner.. they have a whole LASH SECTION!! i think i saw red cherry there!! really they have everything in that store!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 15, 2008)

These are gorgeous lashes!


----------

